# Lots and lots of hallways



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Started a six story condo last week. We are painting all of the common area hallways, unit doors and doing some wallpaper installation. Using Super Spec on all of the lids and walls, but I'm trying out Ultra Spec for the trim. It's the first time using it and we are all liking it. Colors are the same as before, so no dramatic color changes.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Started a six story condo last week. We are painting all of the common area hallways, unit doors and doing some wallpaper installation. Using Super Spec on all of the lids and walls, but I'm trying out Ultra Spec for the trim. It's the first time using it and we are all liking it. Colors are the same as before, so no dramatic color changes.


Looks great,fast paint with no drama.I have a similar project to this coming up next month,planning to use ultra on both,walls and trim,doors.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Looking good! My BM rep threw me a gallon of the Ultra Spec to try out on a ceiling. Seemed to do a good job and was fairly competitive price wise with my regional company's go to paint.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

congratulations on scoring that gig. love those scaffolds for keeping all the material on. makes so easy to move around.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't see a pasting machine  :whistling2: :jester:


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

How many doors did you paint?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Andyman said:


> How many doors did you paint?


Not a singe one myself.  Got one of my guys on those. 10 unit doors and 5 common area doors per floor though.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

daArch said:


> I don't see a pasting machine  :whistling2: :jester:


I really wish I had one on this job Bill. The hallways are pretty tight to set up a table, and I have just enough room on the floor to roll out the paper to trim to length.


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

That looks like a nice project Paul. Nice to get yourself and the team inside in the A/C in August.
How do you handle the issue of the locked doors on a project like that.Do you just paint up to the jams being there is no color change or are you able to get access to unlocked doors for all the units?
How are you finding the adhesion/bonding of the ultra spec on the semi-gloss doors(I'm assuming semi-gloss over semi-gloss)? I was considering that myself on an upcoming project of a smaller scale.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

CliffK said:


> That looks like a nice project Paul. Nice to get yourself and the team inside in the A/C in August.
> How do you handle the issue of the locked doors on a project like that.Do you just paint up to the jams being there is no color change or are you able to get access to unlocked doors for all the units?
> How are you finding the adhesion/bonding of the ultra spec on the semi-gloss doors(I'm assuming semi-gloss over semi-gloss)? I was considering that myself on an upcoming project of a smaller scale.


Knocking on each door as we get to it for access. If we cant get it opened we are painting it in the shut position, and leaving a note on the door to contact us for when they are home so that we can finish it off. So far most people are being good and getting in touch with us. It shouldn't be a problem, we'll be there for three weeks, so they should have plenty of time.

Adhesion is just fine. Scuff sanding the doors and they pass the fingernail scratch test with flying colors.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Started a six story condo last week. We are painting all of the common area hallways, unit doors and doing some wallpaper installation. Using Super Spec on all of the lids and walls, but I'm trying out Ultra Spec for the trim. It's the first time using it and we are all liking it. Colors are the same as before, so no dramatic color changes.


 Looks to me like your in it for the long hall!:whistling2:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice work, as always Paul! We did a complex with 100 exterior doors and used the same method.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice job Schmidt! 

Nothing to criticize, so I'm outta here!


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job Paul.....do you find the Ultra Spec "pulls" on the second coat like Super Spec? 

My store only has Ultra Spec in matte (or flat...whatever they call it) at the moment. 

.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Paint and Hammer said:


> Nice job Paul.....do you find the Ultra Spec "pulls" on the second coat like Super Spec?
> 
> My store only has Ultra Spec in matte (or flat...whatever they call it) at the moment.
> 
> .


I've only used the semi at this point. And no, it seems to flow just fine. But then again I've been using extender in all the trim paint.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I've only used the semi at this point. And no, it seems to flow just fine. But then again I've been using extender in all the trim paint.



Saw that extender there. How much do you put in gallon or pail?


----------

